# Hello! :)



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm Scott, I've been reading the forums since I picked up my TT late last year but I havent posted anything until recently.

Kind of picked up my TT by accident. I was looking at Lexus IS300s when, after certain events occurred, I somehow ended up with a TT (180) for much less than its value (TTs are quite a rare sight here in Australia). After having it for nearly a year, I couldn't imagine having anything else 



















The city in the background is SUPPOSED to be Melbourne, but you cant see much of anything.. I'll return with a better camera soon enough - more pictures are on their way 

I have nightmares about the insurance premium, so I've kept my mods to mostly cosmetic so far. LEDs front (sidelights) and back (number plates), K&N panel filter (havent Wak-Boxed it just yet), Alpine iDA-X001 (yes, the flap still closes, but the radio reception is terrible) and a V6 rear valance. Spent an entire weekend repairing the wheels, I have no idea HOW the previous owner managed to curb them so bad but they're presentable again 

Angel Eyes and clear corners are in a box next to me, havent mustered the courage to take the bumper off and open the light housing (more worried about closing them than anything) and the LCR splitter is in the mail  
Dunno whats next! I'd love to get some 18" RS4 or R8 repls, but when I picked up the car it had 4x new tires so it doesn't make much sense to me to go buying new wheels+tires before I wear those down anyway. And I'm on the fence about a Caractere front grille - its an impossible decision. Sigh! Maybe I'll call up the insurance company and find out the damage if I get a remap ...


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello back :lol:

Looks v shinny even if pics are a bit dark, think you have a couple of "down under" members on here you may want to talk to about mods.

Keep it shinny side up, Stu.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you are a very lucky man goint bu buy a Lexus and ending up with a TT :wink: Wish I was that lucky


----------

